# documentation abbreviations (funny)



## knxemt1983 (Oct 3, 2008)

It has come to our attention from several emergency rooms that many EMS narratives have taken a decidedly creative direction lately. Effective immediately, all members are to refrain from using slang and abbreviations to describe patients, such as the following.

1) Cardiac patients should not be referred to as suffering from MUH (messed up heart), PBS (pretty bad shape), PCL (pre-code looking) or HIBGIA (had it before, got it again).

2) Stroke patients are NOT "Charlie Carrots." Nor are rescuers to use CCFCCP(Coo Coo for Cocoa Puffs) to describe their mental state.

3) Trauma patients are not CATS (cut all to :censored::censored::censored::censored, FDGB (fall down, go boom), TBC (total body crunch) or "hamburger helper." Similarly, descriptions of a car crash do not have to include phrases like "negative vehicle to vehicle interface" or "terminal deceleration syndrome."

4) HAZMAT teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms."

5) Persons with altered mental states as a result of drug use are not considered "pharmaceutically gifted."

6) Gunshot wounds to the head are not "trans-occipital implants."

7) The homeless are not "urban outdoorsmen," nor is endotracheal intubation referred to as a "PVC Challenge."

8) And finally, do not refer to recently deceased persons as being "paws up," ART (assuming room temperature), CC (Cancel Christmas), CTD (circling the drain), DRT (dead right there) or NLPR (no long playing records).

I know you will all join me in respecting the cultural diversity of our patients to include their medical orientations in creating proper narratives and log entries.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol'd @ #4.

Never heard that before.

...And then several others.

10/10. Would read again.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Oct 3, 2008)

roflmao

I once used the term "Crispy Chicken" to describe hazmat - reference to their yellow "chicken" suits.


----------



## Oregon (Oct 3, 2008)

How very odd, I just took a class about two weeks ago (WMD/EMS something or other) and the fire guys kept referring to the Hazmat guys as glow worms.
Having never heard them called that before, I thought perhaps it was just a Molalla thing.
I guess notB)


----------



## knxemt1983 (Oct 3, 2008)

my personal fav is ccfccp because we get lots of those from teh local homeless shelter


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 3, 2008)

Grady Specific Rules:

G1: It is not appropriate to simply put "Ms. Glenda" as a Chief Complaint (nor 156 Mills St, or "It's Cold Damnit")

G2: "Gouch" does not appear in any medical textbook anywhere...really.

G3: Peanut Butter Balls is not an accepted drug name, yes, even if its what the patient said and it was funny. (For those not in EMS, it's Phenobarbital)

G4: A can of RAID is not appropriate in the treatment section for "Roaches of the Liver" (Cirrhosis), likewise, the fire extinguisher (assuming your unit even has one) is not appropriate for "Fireballs in my belly" (fibroid tumors) 

G5: Please, please, please do not tell the PGY1's that the patient has any of the following: XDR-TB, Ebola, Bird Flu, fleas, the mange, scabies; unless of course they do , Small Pox, the black death, etc.

G6: "Domino" pains are NOT one that come right after another after another...

G7: Emeis is NOT to be referred to as "vomicking", nor is it EVER Stungen pain


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 6, 2008)

> 2) Stroke patients are NOT "Charlie Carrots." Nor are rescuers to use CCFCCP(Coo Coo for Cocoa Puffs) to describe their mental state.



Hubby refers to these as 'self watering vegetables'


----------



## rmellish (Oct 6, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Hubby refers to these as 'self watering vegetables'



I need to remember that one....


----------



## sixmaybemore (Oct 6, 2008)

> 5) Persons with altered mental states as a result of drug use are not considered "pharmaceutically gifted."



I about choked on my salad on that one. LOL. 

My goal tomorrow: work that phrase into a sentence.


----------



## 41 Duck (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm shocked and appalled at reading this.

SHOCKED!

I thought "glow worms" was universal.  And FDGB.  And "negative vehicle-to-vehicle interface."

Next thing you'll tell me is that Tachylordia is no longer an acceptable diagnosis: "Lordy,lordy,lordy,lordy..." 

You guys really just ruined my worldview....


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Oregon (Oct 7, 2008)

41 Duck said:


> I'm shocked and appalled at reading this.
> 
> SHOCKED!
> 
> ...



Oh, no...I just lead a sheltered life.  Sorry about your worldview.
If it helps, I used to be in the Marine Corps, so I'm kinda slow.


----------



## 41 Duck (Oct 7, 2008)

It's okay...

...I'll just find some group therapy somewhere... 


Heh.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 7, 2008)

High Speed Led Injection  - Self inflicted GSW or by another, LEO,Gang banger ect.

Geriatric call - Raisin Run

CVA - Going to the produce isle.


----------



## Jon (Oct 7, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> High Speed Led Injection  - Self inflicted GSW or by another, LEO,Gang banger ect.
> 
> Geriatric call - Raisin Run
> 
> CVA - Going to the produce isle.


Don't forget to differentiate between high-velocity lead poisoning and high-velocity lead therapy. As an example:
If a LEO gets shot... it is probably high-velocity lead poisoning
If a LEO shoots someone... it is probably high-velocity lead therapy.


----------



## marineman (Oct 7, 2008)

not really an abbreviation but the Zoll Autopulse = the geezer squeezer.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 7, 2008)

marineman said:


> not really an abbreviation but the Zoll Autopulse = the geezer squeezer.



Ha ha! Now that's funny.....


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 8, 2008)

In the case of an open fracture of an extremity it is not ok to tell them "Dude your sh:censored::censored: is f:censored::censored::censored:ed up!!!"
BTW heard that on an MVA roll over.


----------



## berkeman (Oct 8, 2008)

knxemt1983 said:


> 4) HAZMAT teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms."



San Jose Fire / HAZMAT folks refer to SJPD officers as "blue canaries".


----------



## eric2068 (Oct 9, 2008)

*EMS humor*

You can also use (OCWTL) "overecomewiththelord" for Tachylordia.:lol:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 10, 2008)

eric2068 said:


> You can also use (OCWTL) "overecomewiththelord" for Tachylordia.:lol:



You mean when the patient goes
_OOHH Lordylordylordylordy OOOHHHH lordylordylordy. Good Lord Jesus Help Me. Help me Jesus, Help me!_ for mild nausea?


----------



## NJN (Oct 10, 2008)

Nurse: And what did you get for her vitals?
Me: BP 148/100, Pulse 72 Reg., and 66 lords per minute.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Nov 26, 2008)

*Pefyc*

Probably not right to refer to a ejection as - PEFYC - Pre-Extricated For Your Convenience ...


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Nov 27, 2008)

41 Duck said:


> I'm shocked and appalled at reading this.
> 
> Next thing you'll tell me is that Tachylordia is no longer an acceptable diagnosis: "Lordy,lordy,lordy,lordy..."
> 
> --Coop




I never knew the term for it. Although, I have seen it. I believe it's brought on by the same causes as HP; Hispanic Panic.

When I worked in Los Angeles, we referred to ambulatory pts on scene that had sudden neck and back pain upon arrival of EMS as LHP 2.2. As in "Larry H. Parker got me 2.2 million dollars".


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Dec 8, 2008)

8) And finally, do not refer to recently deceased persons as being "paws up," ART (assuming room temperature), CC (Cancel Christmas), CTD (circling the drain), DRT (dead right there) or NLPR (no long playing records).


HAHAHAHAHA! cancel Christmas thats awesome!


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha, I have seen this list before... But was worth reading again... prob. laughed as much as I did the first time I read it. Thanks


----------



## motownems (Dec 16, 2008)

PBBB: Pine Box By Bed
22479: the hours of the local funeral home 2 to 4, 7-9
Basement admission: the location of the morgue at the hospital


----------



## imurphy (Dec 16, 2008)

motownems said:


> PBBB: Pine Box By Bed
> 22479: the hours of the local funeral home 2 to 4, 7-9
> Basement admission: the location of the morgue at the hospital



That reminded me of when I used to do morgue transfers

Patient Transported to: Eternal Care Unit

Funnily enough, over 4 years, I was never called up on it! Control must have found it funny!


----------



## medicp94dao (Feb 12, 2009)

sixmaybemore said:


> I about choked on my salad on that one.



Wait...... you get to eat???? Wtf? lol.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 1, 2009)

We call return trips home: Homeruns
(not really funny, but who cares)
I used call myself Eastern Mass Taxi


----------



## medicp94dao (Mar 26, 2009)

marineman said:


> not really an abbreviation but the zoll autopulse = the geezer squeezer.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!! I dont care who you are thats funny right there......


----------



## Aidey (Mar 26, 2009)

lol, people actually use the term "urban outdoorsmen" here. 

One I heard today on a code was "TMB" or "Too many birthdays".


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned JP FROG yet.  (Just Plain F:censored::censored::censored:in' Ran Outta Gas)


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 27, 2009)

Guys, aren't you being insensitive?  Where's your empathy?


----------



## rescuebill (Mar 27, 2009)

Doctor told me the other day the patient's labs were "AFU". I never heard that before. 

Doc looked at my confused face and said " all  F:censored:d Up "


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2009)

another hospital ED abbreviation I've heard once or twice

AALFD: Another A*****e Looking For Drugs


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (Apr 1, 2009)

lets not forget LLS (looks like S**t) or HBD (HE BE DEAD)


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (Apr 1, 2009)

and then theres PHALS (post harmless accident lawsuit syndrome)


----------



## flhtci01 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just found the most complete list I have ever seen.

DOCTORS' SLANG, MEDICAL SLANG AND MEDICAL ACRONYMS
AND VETERINARY ACRONYMS & VET SLANG

http://www.messybeast.com/dragonqueen/medical-acronyms.htm


Way too many to post here. Enjoy!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 11, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Just found the most complete list I have ever seen.
> 
> DOCTORS' SLANG, MEDICAL SLANG AND MEDICAL ACRONYMS
> AND VETERINARY ACRONYMS & VET SLANG
> ...



Love 'em.  These will go into my clipboard and be used... occasionally... :glare:


----------



## April992 (Apr 13, 2009)

HIBGIA (had it before, got it again) - Used this one, not the abbriviation but the words in a hospital report!

Stroke patients are NOT "Charlie Carrots." Nor are rescuers to use CCFCCP(Coo Coo for Cocoa Puffs) to describe their mental state. This could be used for more than just stroke pts!


----------



## paramedic2600 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amen that was funny


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

That was awesome.....

Gotta add the good old stand by "FUBAR"
F***ed Up Beyond All Relief


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 21, 2009)

i saw one in our hospital ER board that i thought was funny:

Room 3: Jane Doe
Sex: Female

Facial trauma

*Bike Vs. Post*


----------



## Medic506 (Apr 23, 2009)

Noone at my company can ever remember the "politicaly correct" name for the big blue tarps we use for moving obese patients. So it has been lovingly dubbed the MooMoo-Mover as well as a few others I can't remember right now.


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (May 13, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Guys, aren't you being insensitive?  Where's your empathy?



Why don't you ask all the pyschs, drunks, and hypochondriacs who have been and still are draining it out of me?


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (May 13, 2009)

Medic506 said:


> Noone at my company can ever remember the "politicaly correct" name for the big blue tarps we use for moving obese patients. So it has been lovingly dubbed the MooMoo-Mover as well as a few others I can't remember right now.



I call them whale nets.


----------



## guardian528 (May 13, 2009)

DavethetrainWreck said:


> I call them whale nets.



hahahaa thats great. except whales aren't usually stuck in 6'x6' rooms with tiny doorways


----------



## willbeflight (May 17, 2009)

*Guts and balls*

The difference between Guts and Balls

 There is a medical distinction. We've all heard about people 
 having guts or balls, but do you really know the difference 
 between them?  In an effort to  keep you informed, the 
 definitions are listed below: 

 GUTS - Is arriving home late after a night out with the 
 guys, being met by  your wife with a broom, and having the 
 guts to ask: 'Are you still cleaning, or  are you flying 
 somewhere?'  

 BALLS - Is coming home late after a night out with the 
 guys, smelling  of  perfume and beer, lipstick on your 
 collar , slapping your wife on  the butt and  having the 
 balls to say:  'You're next, Chubby.' 

 I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions. 
 Medically speaking,  there is no difference in the outcome


----------



## nibejeebies (May 17, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> Medically speaking,  there is no difference in the outcome



I can swear/affirm and attest to this statement.


----------



## willbeflight (May 17, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> I can swear/affirm and attest to this statement.




Speaking from experience?  lol


----------



## nibejeebies (May 17, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> Speaking from experience?  lol



Yea... part of the reason I No longer Drink more then 4 beers a week!


Then again, I'm Happily Divorced!


----------



## willbeflight (May 17, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> Yea... part of the reason I No longer Drink more then 4 beers a week!
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm Happily Divorced!




LOL,   That is bad and funny at the same time.  Glad you are happy though.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

we just used HMS: Hysterical Mexican Syndrome (worked with all races but was always HMS considering 80% of El Paso is mexican decent) and CCT for Choo Choo Train as in "dispatch show us delayed due to CCT"  not really an acronym but the fire kids had a habit of saying "numericals" so I said "dispatch can i get the alphabeticals on that street" dispatch replied with "what the f*** is an alphabetical?!" it was 3am lol


----------



## Sail195 (May 31, 2009)

Lets not forget snafu, situation normal, all f#c$@D up


----------



## Tiberius (Jun 6, 2009)

*sniff sniff*......"Umm, (insert your partner's name here) I think we have a Code Brown here!"

Code Brown= pt. has bowel movement while on your stretcher.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 6, 2009)

Tiberius said:


> *sniff sniff*......"Umm, (insert your partner's name here) I think we have a Code Brown here!"
> 
> Code Brown= pt. has bowel movement while on your stretcher.



Thats our new Emergency Response Code for the Hospital!!!!  AWESOME!!


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 6, 2009)

Tiberius said:


> *sniff sniff*......"Umm, (insert your partner's name here) I think we have a Code Brown here!"
> 
> Code Brown= pt. has bowel movement while on your stretcher.



That is so funny!!!


----------



## silver (Jun 6, 2009)

TTJ - Transfered to Jesus


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 8, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> That is so funny!!!




WannaBeFlight:  We have a code sniff here!!  ^_^


----------



## sop (Jun 8, 2009)

Do not call a guy who is in bed suffering from a high fever a pig in a blanket.


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 9, 2009)

sop said:


> Do not call a guy who is in bed suffering from a high fever a pig in a blanket.



Can't say that I have ever done that one!  But, thanks to you, I will have that thought go through my head next time I have a patient with a fever.  Hope I can keep a straight face!!  I do have my doubts however!!  :wacko:


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 2, 2009)

Counter part to "CATS" is "BATS". As in; Beat all to S**T.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha.. Funny sayings or things I've come across..

LOLFDGB - Lil Ol Lady Fall Down Go Boom

Advice: Drop the baby? Fake a seizure!

Smoke Break = Marbuterol TX


----------



## ZVNEMT (Feb 14, 2010)

Bosco578 said:


> High Speed Led Injection  - Self inflicted GSW or by another, LEO,Gang banger ect.



i believe you are talking about kinetically induced lead poisoning...


----------



## PrincessAnika (Feb 15, 2010)

* Burn patients are not to be referred to as "Crispy Critters"


----------



## 46Young (Feb 15, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> we just used HMS: Hysterical Mexican Syndrome (worked with all races but was always HMS considering 80% of El Paso is mexican decent) and CCT for Choo Choo Train as in "dispatch show us delayed due to CCT"  not really an acronym but the fire kids had a habit of saying "numericals" so I said "dispatch can i get the alphabeticals on that street" dispatch replied with "what the f*** is an alphabetical?!" it was 3am lol



In NYC we used the term "status hispanicus" for panic attacks. Or "Ay tach", as in !Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay! I also like "Allstate-itis" for BS neck and back pain at an MVA scene.


----------



## TripsTer (Feb 16, 2010)

46Young said:


> In NYC we used the term "status hispanicus" for panic attacks. Or "Ay tach", as in !Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay! I also like "Allstate-itis" for BS neck and back pain at an MVA scene.



Ay Tach, that's a new one!


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 16, 2010)

lets not forget about being delayed by traficular anomoli. (traffic jams)


----------



## hreeves877 (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe I overlooked it here, but I didn't see Charlie Foxtrot anywhere....that is a classic!!  And bumscicle (homeless people in the winter)


----------



## MS Medic (Feb 23, 2010)

PrincessAnika said:


> * Burn patients are not to be referred to as "Crispy Critters"



I thought those were screaming alphas (class A fire).


----------



## Two-Speed (Mar 14, 2010)

lol'd at Urban Outdoorsmen.


----------



## ihalterman (Mar 15, 2010)

berkeman said:


> San Jose Fire / HAZMAT folks refer to SJPD officers as "blue canaries".



One of my EMT-B instructors calls them blue canaries.  "Send the blue canaries to see if it's safe, If the blue canaries die, it aint safe"


----------



## Jon (Mar 16, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> One of my EMT-B instructors calls them blue canaries.  "Send the blue canaries to see if it's safe, If the blue canaries die, it aint safe"


Hey - Novel idea... how about we know better than to rush into scenes before it is safe... for us, the FD, or the PD?

As much as we joke about this, I just want to speak up and make sure that the n00bs and students know that this really isn't something we do.

Jon


----------



## mare_liberum (Mar 18, 2010)

My old partner used to call firefighters the "water pixies" ^_^


----------

